
How Do You Document Data? - beckingz
What methods do you use for documenting database schema and columns and communicating that documentation to non-technical stakeholders who may be performing analysis?
======
bhaskargr
A traditional DB model diagram that shows the schema, columns and keys and
relationships (primary and foreign keys) should do it I think

